# Got a horse



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Kind of. She's not exactly mine but my cousins. However she's been sitting in a pasture for two years with no care and I got tired of seeing a great horse go to waste so I've taken over her care. I don't know her name and I keep missing my cousin to ask so for now she's just girl. She's a 15 year old registered APH who is dead broke if I've ever seen one. I've been riding her bareback around the pasture in a halter for now but just ordered a saddle, bridle and whole 9 yards for her. It took me an hour to get all the mats out of her mane and it's going to be a while before her hooves are 100% but here she is.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The pictures aren't showing? Sounds like you have a good project to work on. I had a trainer call all mares "Sis" ....so
Girl is as good a name as any! Have fun


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Let's try this again. It's only attaching one of them even though I put two.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

And the other one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's pretty!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

She has such a sweet, gentle look to her 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's beautiful! Gorgeous color


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. She is a sweet heart. I am told when she was much younger she was a broodmare. I personally don't like her conformation but I'm partial for stout short backed horses. She for sure isn't that.

I've been working or just spending time with her almost every day for a couple of months now. I was busy yesterday and didn't go see her. For the first time she saw me coming towards the field today and about faced then come trotting up to the gate nickering. She has never come to the gate before. Before she would always perk up and maybe softly nicker but just stand and wait for me to come to her in the field. I think she is realizing that I'm not going to be sporadic and just pull her out of the field once a month for a trail ride. 

She's become less offish and statue like when I'm messing with her and showing a personality. I think she has been worked with and ridden heavily at some point but I don't think she knows allot. Probably just pointing her down the tail and going. I also think she had someone with heavy hands on the bit as she totally ignores steady pressure but light 'tapping' on the bit gets her to respond immediately. Neck reining was a no go. The first thing she did when I bitted her (with a French link)and gave her a cue was gape her mouth like she was expecting pain but when she realized there was none she closed her mouth and went right to work. I've been working on yielding to pressure(be it on the ground or in saddle) and lunging. She's learning how I do things well and we are getting better at reading each other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pretty girlie  Good luck with her ! 
Boy , she is long ! Your right , short coupled she's not , lol.
Very gentle look about her , i like her a lot


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I ride in a French link or a myler loose ring comfort mouth snaffle. We have a mare that somebody had really heavy hands with. Her first response was to bite down and pull with any pressure whatsoever on the bit. The first few ride she was so confused because I don't ever ride in tight reins and you could tell all she was used to was constant heavy pressure. She was lost with me riding in loose reins. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Bless you for taking her over! What a pretty girl, and she's just gonna thrive under actual care, I know it!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I guess it wasn't meant to be. She pulled up very lame after our first short ride(20 minuets) outside of the pasture on grass and sand at only a walk. I talked to my cousin about it and he forgot she injured her right front leg. I noticed she landed slightly funny with it but since there was no soreness and she never showed any lameness on our short pasture rides I thought maybe it was from no trimming for so long. He doesn't know what was injured as he never got her checked and I'm no expert so I have no conclusions. I'm upset as she's such a sweetie and thought it was all going to be great between us. 

I'm going to continue caring for her but encourage my cousin to sell her. Even if she is lame it's not right for her to be totally ignored in a pasture somewhere. I don't have the funding to get her vet checked and try to fix it if it is fixable via special shoeing or something like that. Nor do I want to continue caring for her when I can do nothing with her. Especially on a horse that isn't technically mine. He has a mule and another horse that is also being totally ignored but they are on another farm and too high spirited for me. 

I will be looking at my finances and working on fencing to see if I can't afford to buy my own horse soon. Since I bought a saddle bridle, hoof pick, halter, ect I'm all ready except for fencing. Even have a farrier lined up. I've had horse fever since I was young but have gone in and out of horse ownership due to moving. At one point I had five but four of them were rescues that I rehabbed then sold.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work out. She sounded like a nice horse.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's too bad. Sorry it didn't work out


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , so sorry it didn't work out 
Maybe you can get her a home with people who want the 
companionship…
Good luck on your horse search


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Have you had her feet trimmed yet? 

Have you noticed any thrush, bruised areas or anything while picking her feet out? 

When you got to pick her feet her mover her legs around. Extend it all the way forward like she would do as if she where pawing. Bend her leg at her knee and pasture. Just move her joints and see if you get any pain response from her. You can also tap on her foot with the spike on a hoof pick or pliers. You will have to do it fairly hard. Not as useful as hoof testers but if she has an abscess she may respond.




Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Feel up and down her leg for any knots or hard ridged places


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How do her tendons look/feel to you ?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

xymenah said:


> Well I guess it wasn't meant to be. She pulled up very lame after our first short ride(20 minuets) outside of the pasture on grass and sand at only a walk. I talked to my cousin about it and he forgot she injured her right front leg. I noticed she landed slightly funny with it but since there was no soreness and she never showed any lameness on our short pasture rides I thought maybe it was from no trimming for so long. He doesn't know what was injured as he never got her checked a


If she came up that lame after such a short ride on fairly soft ground and hadn't really looked or acted lame before, I'd say she is not going to be usable for you. From the pics her feet do not look bad at all. Were they just trimmed in those pics? But even if they were, this is 14 days after the pics....she shouldn't still be sore from trimming. I agree check for any swelling or heat in the leg. But this late out on an injury, you're probably not going to full use back without some vet help or special shoeing. I fully understand the money issue there too.

You've got the equipment now so that's one expense out of the way. Just keep your eyes and ears open. You may find one in your price range that is perfect for what you want. Our favorite horse here was a freebie....of course he ended up being older than originally thought, but still.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've trimmed her hooves slightly and cleaned them as the underside of her hooves was packed with dead sole material from being on soft wet ground. She did have a bit of thrush but I belive it's gone now. But no her hooves have not been properly trimmed yet. Since she hasn't been trimmed in over a year maybe two I didn't want her to get sore if i got all of her hooves fully trimmed. Her hooves are not that bad considering but her bars are way over grown as are her frogs. I'll get pictures of her standing on even ground if anyone want to see them. Like I said her right fore always looked off to me but I was being cautions and see if she was indeed lame which I know now she is. When if lift it up it tilts to the inside and when she walks the right side of the hoof hits the ground first. I do not belive it's an access as I've dealt with those and I don't see any signs of one. 

Tapping her legs with something won't work as she was trained to lift and hold her hoof up for you if you do. Before she came up lame I manipulated the leg and she didn't show me any pain. However I belive the injury was in the pattern based on how she limps. As a side note I have been working with this mare for over a month now.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

On a side note I sure wish I had a pasture ready because I've been eyeing this mare since her add was posted 23 days ago. Not going to link the add but here is the info.



> Mona is a 10-12 year old Friesian cross. 15.2 hh $950
> 
> Pretty laid back. Beginner to mid beginner horse. I ride her with a halter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

xymenah said:


> I've trimmed her hooves slightly and cleaned them as the underside of her hooves was packed with dead sole material from being on soft wet ground. She did have a bit of thrush but I belive it's gone now. But no her hooves have not been properly trimmed yet. Since she hasn't been trimmed in over a year maybe two I didn't want her to get sore if i got all of her hooves fully trimmed. Her hooves are not that bad considering but her bars are way over grown as are her frogs. I'll get pictures of her standing on even ground if anyone want to see them. Like I said her right fore always looked off to me but I was being cautions and see if she was indeed lame which I know now she is. When if lift it up it tilts to the inside and when she walks the right side of the hoof hits the ground first. I do not belive it's an access as I've dealt with those and I don't see any signs of one.
> 
> Tapping her legs with something won't work as she was trained to lift and hold her hoof up for you if you do. Before she came up lame I manipulated the leg and she didn't show me any pain. However I belive the injury was in the pattern based on how she limps. As a side note I have been working with this mare for over a month now.


Interesting&#8230;.i would love to see her standing after being ridden or walked.
Too bad you didn't get a picture after she came up lame &#8230;

Such a shame  Good luck with your search


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

You need a good farrier to come out and trim her up good and balance her back out. Her foot hitting the ground uneven can cause a good deal of pain because it's jamming one side of her leg. She may just need a good trim. Overgrown bars can also cause issues depending on how over grown they are. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is gorgeous! The only thing I don't like is the "I only ride her in a halter". If you ever wanted to do more than just trail ride, you have to ride her with a bit. She would be nice. Another one will show up tho....just wait and see


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Riding with or without a bit isn't an issue. I'm only trail riding or around the farm. I can train her to a bit if need be. 

Anyway here are her hooves.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

And the front


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

That right front has a really steep angle on it. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes is looks a little clubby to me. Her heel is not any longer on that hoof than any of the other so it's obviously a long standing issue. I held her hoof up a for longer than normal today to test to see if her issue what at the pastern and she was gimpy after me holding it bent.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a natural horse hoof trim - sometimes if the hooves are trimmed a bit steep or a bit too much at a time it can cause temporary discomfort or lameness.

It sounds like she may have damage to her legs somewhere. With time and trimming, and maybe some supplements, she may become rideable. My horse Rusty was lame when we bought him. We took good care of his feet and put him on Majesty wafers. He gave us some great years.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Her hoof may also be that way from her keeping the weight off of it. That can make them grow funky.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree she may have a bit of a club foot, that was my first thought. I have a thoroughbred with a club foot. He's an ex race horse. Raced wonderfully and won quite a bit of cash. He just has to have his foot trimmed a certain way, otherwise he gets really lame. He can do everything I want with him, walk, trot, canter, jumps, etc. Just has to have his foot trimmed right.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I was told she never gallops and rarely canters even when "given the spurs". Knowing my cousin he probably kicked the hell out of her so I'm fairly certain she was probably slightly lame before the injury but having an already unsteady leg compromised further exasperated the issue. I've gotten her to canter while lunging a few strides and it's very uncollected.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

At least she has you caring for her, right now! She is a pretty girl. 
Sending good thoughts her way to find a good caring home!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I finally got a farrier out. He didn't find anything wrong with her other than the obvious that her hooves were too long and bars way over grown. He couldn't trim her completely the way she needed because it would sore her. He did tell me that the right fore leg is a little wonky but if correctly trimmed to compensate for it she should be fine. He thinks the lameness is purely a sore muscle issue and told me to keep riding every day for short amounts of time to gain and strengthen them since she had been out of work for so long. So as long as she can stay sound for our short rides I'll keep trying. I'm not in a hurry to go on long trail rides so we can work with 10-15 minuets at a time for now.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:clap: That sounds like really good news! I really hope it works!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm glad not all is lost with her. Our Vet recommended we feed Daughters mare ground flaxseed. He said it would help a lot with inflammation. It might help her as well. We found Triple Crown Omega Max (Golden Ground Flaxseed) at Southern States. Price is not too bad since she only gets 6 oz a day. 

Mona is beautiful! If she truly rides with just a halter...that is great! Imagine the communication y'all could have!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Naunnie said:


> I'm glad not all is lost with her. Our Vet recommended we feed Daughters mare ground flaxseed. He said it would help a lot with inflammation. It might help her as well. We found Triple Crown Omega Max (Golden Ground Flaxseed) at Southern States. Price is not too bad since she only gets 6 oz a day.
> 
> Mona is beautiful! If she truly rides with just a halter...that is great! Imagine the communication y'all could have!


I'll look for some at TSC when I go there. Gotta get some wormer and other stuff too while I'm there.

And I know I can't stop looking at Mona's add. She's still for sale. My cousin has just given me the ok to portion off a 1/2 acre of his pasture for my goats and unlimited turn out to the rest of it with the cows(around 50 acres). It's so tempting to go check her out. She's only an hours drive away.

I'm so torn though. I have a nearly free horse thrown in my lap yet I'm looking elsewhere for one. Not saying I don't enjoy her but her soundness still isn't guaranteed so I guess I'm just keeping my options open.

On another note my 9 yo cousin is showing interest in her and has been asking to ride her. So far it's just been him sitting on her while I walk her around because he's a nervous kid and get scared when she snorts but he enjoys it. In fact he asked me yesterday if we could do it again tomorrow when we finished yesterday. It's great exercise for girlie since he isn't very heavy and I know she loves children as she will leave her hay just to put her face in their arms. Part of me wonders if I should just buy her if she's sound(or have my cousin let me sell her for him) and then sell her as a child's horse. I know she'd make a perfect one with her temperament and the way she totally ignores everything except proper cues in saddle.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I do understand your dilemma, but I'm not much help......:smile: I betcha "Girlie" would love to have a herd mate. I think it's great your Cousin has taken an interest in her. He might have that "horse gene" too! Y'all are making memories he won't ever forget. I was raised with horse and raised my children with them too. Now it's the Grandkids. My Great Grand Mother always said, "Give a kid a Horse and they will stay out of trouble". If you decide to go look at Mona, you'll know if she's the one for you. When it comes to Horses....I believe in love at first sight. 

I wonder if a joint supplement....something with Glucosamine/Chrondrotin might also help Girlie. TSC has a product but I can't remember the name of it. It seems like TSC Flaxseed meal was more expensive than SS, so ya might want to compare it with a joint supplement. 

My Daughters horse "Haze" had not been trimmed in quite a while either. She was very flat-footed and tender. Cantering was out of the question. It took 3 trimming to get her feet in shape. To help with the tenderness, we bought a set of Easy Boots Epic. I call them her high top sneakers.:wink: They are a little pricey, but Jess got lucky and found them 1/2 off. The farrier helped her get the right fit. They have made a huge difference!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

If it's a sore muscle that was injured say a few years ago and healed up rather tight then when you ride ask for longer stretching strides after you warm her up for a few minutes. Get her to reach with her front legs. 

I use magnesium oxide on my PSSM for sore muscles. It's a natural muscle relaxer. $20 for a 50# bag. You feed 2tbsp a day so 50# lasts a long time. Also, a little extra vitamin e (natural vitamin e d-alpha not dl-alpha which is synthetic) can help a lot too. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I would look into "Big Sky Minerals" wonderful for a horses overal health,I need to get more for my foundered prone pony.

Check it out


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I highly recommend, while still being hesitant, to offer advise to check out http://www.barefoothorse.com/...if you haven't already. I only hesitate because depending on what part of the horse world you are in, the Barefoot vs. Shod debate can get...heated...:lol:

I've been in the horse world for 40-odd years and "girl...the times, they are a changin'!!" I've been turned totally to the "Dark Side" of doing my own trimming following that website. :ROFL:

If you are interested, check out the site, and if you have questions, I would be delighted to answer any I am able to.

Oh yeah, I would also recommend keeping Girly, and buying Mona...then you and your cousin can go on rides together when Girly gets better!!! :stars:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> I highly recommend, while still being hesitant, to offer advise to check out http://www.barefoothorse.com/...if you haven't already. I only hesitate because depending on what part of the horse world you are in, the Barefoot vs. Shod debate can get...heated...:lol:
> 
> I've been in the horse world for 40-odd years and "girl...the times, they are a changin'!!" I've been turned totally to the "Dark Side" of doing my own trimming following that website. :ROFL:
> 
> ...


Don't worry I'm pro barefoot and have been to that site before. I don't belong to any certain part of the horse world. I have a western bridle, an English bit and saddle pad, an Australian saddle and girth. I love to ride trails and would like to herd cattle and goat by horseback but jumping, eventing and endurance looks like allot of fun. Though I doubt I'll do much more than the first two.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally found out what "Girlies" real name is, Peaches. Not sure if I like it. I think I'd rather call her Nectarine lol.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nectarine is too long. It needs to be something you can spit out quickly when you're mad. LOL Or at least that's what my nephew says. :laugh: He's rather picky on names tho....we had one born on Easter Day that Lizzie wanted to name Jesus. Nephew said no cause how can you cuss it out when you get mad???? :ROFL:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I like Peaches! Names are important though. Does she answer to it? How is she doing?

When I was a kid, we bought a horse from a trader. I asked him the horses name. He told me Star.....he did have a star on his forehead. Every morning I would go call him to come in. He would not come! After 3 months of this I decided he hated me. My Mom was able to contact the previous owner. She told us his name was Rusty. I will never forget it! I ran to the gate and called "Rusty". He threw his head up and came a running! He was so proud that I finally got his name right.

My Daughters horse came with the name "Sprinkles" Uck! A child named her. She is flea-bitten with near leopard spots, so I can see why but....none of us could get it right and she didn't answer to it. Jess changed her name to Purple Haze....Haze for short...or Hazel when shes mad! :slapfloor:It took a week or so, but she likes her new name!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Naunnie said:


> I like Peaches! Names are important though. Does she answer to it? How is she doing?
> 
> When I was a kid, we bought a horse from a trader. I asked him the horses name. He told me Star.....he did have a star on his forehead. Every morning I would go call him to come in. He would not come! After 3 months of this I decided he hated me. My Mom was able to contact the previous owner. She told us his name was Rusty. I will never forget it! I ran to the gate and called "Rusty". He threw his head up and came a running! He was so proud that I finally got his name right.
> 
> My Daughters horse came with the name "Sprinkles" Uck! A child named her. She is flea-bitten with near leopard spots, so I can see why but....none of us could get it right and she didn't answer to it. Jess changed her name to Purple Haze....Haze for short...or Hazel when shes mad! :slapfloor:It took a week or so, but she likes her new name!


That's great about Rusty. She doesn't react to any name it seems. Just when she sees me she nickers and trots to the gate. I know my goats know their names and ignore ones that aren't theirs and same with the other horses I used to have. They would all answer to their names. My first horse(or pony rather) was named Fancy Pants we changed it to Angel. After her I had Teeko, High Tower(he came with the name and was only 14.2hh), Honey Bunny, Little John, and Bull. I still miss Teeko and Honey. I know Teeko would have made an excellent cart pony and Honey a bombproof mount with training. I had to sell them all when I moved from Mississippi.

All is going well so far. I've been riding and working her almost daily. It's been terrible weather the last few days and I've been working on a fence for my goats at my house so I haven't had the time. We went riding for 20 minuets today however. She was enjoying herself so I let it go over our 10-15 minuets. She didn't have any gimpyness when we finished so I call it a success.

I've been having to work with her on mounting. She was swinging her hips away from the gate when I climbed it to get on and walking away from the bucket when I used that so we spent a about 5 minuets on that before she gave it up and I spent another 5 testing her on both sides half swing on ect.

Then she gets so hyped up to get out of the gate she ignores me. Nothing bad just fast walks towards it and becomes hard mouthed. So I rode her around the pen disengaging her to calm her down then backed her out the gate which she became very frustrated with(she doesn't like/understand backing up very well) but once she realized what I was wanting she listened.

Overall she's not hard to ride or anything she just needs worked with because like I said I believe she was just ridden on trails so she is very green to anything other than walking on a path. But once she understands what I'm asking her she remembers after just a couple of times. I've really tested her with things like unlocking a gate from her back and letting the gate bump into her hip or things like that and she doesn't react it's just silly every day things she's rusty with.

Next up is water crossing. She shys away from even dark colored dirt that might possibly be a puddle. She will drink from the puddle but would rather walk around it lol.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Double post for an update. 

I was able to finally talk to my cousin in depth about her rather can just a few words as he was driving by. He says he had a vet look at her once and the vet wasn't sure exactly what the problem was without in depth tests(which he didn't do) but guessed it was arthritis. Which makes sense as I have been paying very close attention to her gait and have noticed she limps ever so slightly when we just start out. However as we go on she warms up and stops then it gets steadily worse again the longer we go. I've found if I lounge her for at least ten minuets before ridding then I can ride 20-30 minuets without any limping.

In fact yesterday she had allot of energy(or at least for her) so I loose reined her and allowed her to go the pace she wanted where she wanted as I had nowhere in particular I wanted to go. We walked around for ten or so minuets then she trotted for ten minuets straight with a couple of loping strides thrown in all on her own. Then trotted and walked on and off for the last ten I was surprised she's normally a very slow mount. We ended without a gimp and she's fine today too though I didn't rider her only lounged.

We are beginning to understand each other much better too. Even though I said I allowed her to go at her own pace where she wanted to doesn't mean she just did whatever. She always asks first. With the trotting she would go into a fast walk then tilt her ears towards me and if I say go ahead and cluck once she goes into a trot. If she doesn't want to trot I have to cluck a bunch, sometimes a kick and even then she will only stay at a trot for a few strides without encouragement. Also while she won't side pass(she's too dead sided form the kids flipping their legs around) she is understanding I want her to approach a gate parallel so I can unlatch it from her back. 

So overall even though I cannot ride her for too long and probably never will we are having fun and bonding. She nickers and approaches the gate as soon as she sees/hears my truck when I come in for work. Not to mention I'm getting my "horse legs"(like sea legs) back after a 5/6 year absence from all things horse. I've found even after buying an Aussie saddle I love I'm still more comfortable riding bareback. Now if only I could get over my fear of the canter. It won't happen with this horse as she simply won't lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My Rusty had navicular, but he gave us a decade of love. He was on supplements the rest of his life to help manage his discomfort. He still loved being ridden and the bonding was incredible.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

We've had a revelation. One bute pill before a ride and she's good as gold. She was doing fine with 30 minuet rides but if I went a minuet over she got a little gimpy. Today on a whim I decided to see what would happen if I gave her one bute before I warmed her up lunging and rode. I knew she was feeling good as when I took her out to the cow pasture she was chasing the cows if I let her but I didn't know how good she felt. Well after 30 minuets I turned her out of the pasture and down the path to the gate. After dropping the reins I urged her into a fast trot then she broke into a canter all the way to the gate about 5,000 feet away. A CANTER. I've never ridden the canter bareback and only twice in a saddle! Lol but I grabbed a fist full of mane and we turned around and did it again. 

So after 45 minuets of walk trot and (gasp) canter there was no limping at all. In fact the kids(three of my cousins have shown interest in her now) came over and rode her at a walk for 10 minuets like they often do and she was still just fine. I think the alfalfa pellets have helped with her energy too. This doesn't mean I've given up the search for my own horse but at least I can have a little more fun sometimes in the meanwhile.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! At least you can enjoy riding her.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Another update. No bute pills and we are still good for a 45 minuet ride at walk, trot, canter. She's gaining muscle and her hooves and getting better. Her canter is smoothing out as she's extending her legs a bit more. I get greeted with nickers every time she sees me. It's great.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beware , horses will change you , they are amazing creatures that way  So glad to hear she's doing better and your enjoying her 
Sounds like you two are creating a wonderful bond that only a horse and its owner can , its quite magical


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that things are going so well.


----------

